

Non-intuitive hack to reference check hires quickly - JackHerrick
http://www.wikihow.com/Reference-Check-for-Employment

======
Umalu
These are good (albeit mostly intuitive) reference checking tips. What amazes
is me is how rarely anyone bothers to check references. I've been listed as a
reference many times, but estimate I've been called much less than 10% of the
time. That's probably because it's a pain to do this, and many companies won't
give you helpful responses (and it may be that no one cares what I think), but
all this suggests to me that the most important reference checking tip is to
do it.

~~~
JackHerrick
True on the best hack being to actually DO referencing.

That said, I thought the non-intuitive hack here was the trick about
contacting the references and asking them to call you back as a sign of their
view on the quality of the potential hire.

